# My Chinese Fire Bellied Newt Pictures!



## GrantW (May 14, 2009)

Got my Chinese Fire Bellied Newts all set up and they look like they are loving their new home! Got 7 of the little critters in there, one or two are quite big already and theres one wee tiny one still!

I got them from Alexandra on here, lovely lady!

I'll let the pics do the talking...




































































































They are in a Tropiquarium 88 which is a 125 litre tank, I have 90 litres of water in there, piece of bogwood, Java Fern, Elodea and a couple of other live plant types that I cant remember the name, and loads of rocks! The filter is up behind the Java Fern to stop the current. There is also a large Turtle dock at the back too so they can bask.

I used to have a Siamese Fighting Fish too, but sadly it died a couple of weeks back...










but I have got another one:



















Hope you like :2thumb:


----------



## GrantW (May 14, 2009)

No-one like my newts then :sad:


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

i love them, sorry I'm usually in the shelled section, i have the JFB's only 2 tho, not that many people on here seem to be interested in newts it's all frogs this, frogs that! i like your set up too! was thinking of changing mine again lol. i do want more i would love to have a little colony! your 5th pic is ace the newt out of water giving you the 'yes what do you want look'


----------



## nelsonuk (Aug 18, 2009)

Quality setup mate, looks really good! I used to have cfb's as well but unfortunatly had to leave them with the ex when i moved out. *sigh* hoping to get more, just got my dart frog setup, next project is building a viv for a yemen chameleon then onto the newts, where did you say you got them from? they are great, escape experts as well!!!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

really nice tank set up!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Such a great setup... Really nice. Quality.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

nice tank- amazing betta as well truely stunning


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

A bit late (newbie) but your newts are gorgeous - lovely tummy colourings & your Siamese fighting fish were beautiful too. Tank set-up is gret as well.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

nice set up mate and stunning newts


----------



## milk1706 (Nov 10, 2009)

hey, great looking set up adn they all look ded happy.... i am thinking about getting a few little newts and this set up looks just like what i was thinking about.  What sort of things do they eat? and how often....

Tim x


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

that's a really nice setup.


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats a really nice setup. 
I've got a spanish ribbed newt myself although newt owners seem to be the minority on here as said before its all about the frogs.


----------

